# Would anyone recommend 27.5 , 3inch tires for Leadville?



## pdhwm252 (6 mo ago)

Would anyone recommend 3inch tires 27.5 for Leadville?


----------



## CrashCanipe (Jan 12, 2004)

Are you asking for a particular tire recommendation or whether a 3" 27.5 tire makes sense for Leadville? To the latter question, no, it doesn't make sense. Leadville is almost like a gravel race with a little rough patches thrown in. I would go with a good XC tire.


----------



## Canssago (9 mo ago)

No


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

CrashCanipe said:


> Are you asking for a particular tire recommendation or whether a 3" 27.5 tire makes sense for Leadville? To the latter question, no, it doesn't make sense. Leadville is almost like a gravel race with a little rough patches thrown in. I would go with a good XC tire.


In which case, my Rockeet Ron 3.0's or a pair of XR2's would be dandy.


----------



## celswick (Mar 5, 2020)

I haven’t ridden Leadville, but I used to ride 2.75 x 3.0 before switching to 29. 

The 2.75 x 3 are heavy, slow, and squishy. Not at all what you’d want for Leadville. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

celswick said:


> I haven’t ridden Leadville, but I used to ride 2.75 x 3.0 before switching to 29.
> 
> The 2.75 x 3 are heavy, slow, and squishy. Not at all what you’d want for Leadville.
> 
> ...


Baloney sausage!


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

I’d go with a 29 x 2.4 WT Rekon Race or similar.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

Can it be done? Sure.

Is it the most efficient overall choice? No.


----------



## CBaron (May 7, 2004)

I've contemplated signing up for LT100, and because my primary bike is a Stache, I've pondered tire choice. I love & ride 3" XR2 exclusively. When I look for something lighter and 'faster', unless I step down to 2.4'ish (or less), most of the 2.6-2.8 offerings come in dang near the weight of my 850 gm XR2's if not more. Therefore, in order to move towards a much lighter tire, I do give up a good bit of cush, traction and familiarity. FWIW I'm running carbon i39 hoops.

I'd love to hear people thoughts to this specific use case.

Cheers,
CJB


----------



## CBaron (May 7, 2004)

CBaron said:


> I've contemplated signing up for LT100, and because my primary bike is a Stache, I've pondered tire choice. I love & ride 3" XR2 exclusively. When I look for something lighter and 'faster', unless I step down to 2.4'ish (or less), most of the 2.6-2.8 offerings come in dang near the weight of my 850 gm XR2's if not more. Therefore, in order to move towards a much lighter tire, I do give up a good bit of cush, traction and familiarity. FWIW I'm running carbon i39 hoops.



I think is worth mentioning that my Stache is setup fairly light and I've raced numerous endurance events on it and done well. I wouldn't plan to change bikes for a potential run at Leadville.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

CBaron said:


> I've contemplated signing up for LT100, and because my primary bike is a Stache, I've pondered tire choice. I love & ride 3" XR2 exclusively. When I look for something lighter and 'faster', unless I step down to 2.4'ish (or less), most of the 2.6-2.8 offerings come in dang near the weight of my 850 gm XR2's if not more. Therefore, in order to move towards a much lighter tire, I do give up a good bit of cush, traction and familiarity. FWIW I'm running carbon i39 hoops.
> 
> I'd love to hear people thoughts to this specific use case.
> 
> ...



To me the weight of the tire would not be a huge consideration for a road race like Leadville. Virtually zero acceleration/deceleration.

That said, the XR2's in 29 x 2.6" are speedy. If I had to ride a Stache I'd probably run those. Or Mezcals in the same size.


----------



## goofyarcher (Jul 12, 2020)

I would go light and fast, maybe rekon front , icon, or rekon race rear,, It not a high traction course at all, think XC...


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

goofyarcher said:


> I would go light and fast, maybe rekon front , icon, or rekon race rear,, It not a high traction course at all, think XC...


It’s not an XC race.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goofyarcher (Jul 12, 2020)

Le Duke said:


> It’s not an XC race.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I say think XC , not because it is xc, I was referring to Fast rolling tires, to cover the distance.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Gravel bike?


----------



## Tinstigator (Jun 28, 2016)

WHATEVER you do consider if pursuing plus tyres, DO NOT I REPEAT DO NOT BUY NOBBYNICS for the fact they do not have supportive sidewalls, leak sealant from sidewalls and the knobs can knob off due to squirming like a biatch being fisted in the poop hole.

Not to mention they are fairly draggy and slude out unpredictably if you encounter mud like we Brits do mostly.

Oh and plus sucks too though another can of worms.

If persistent on following the plus following then Surly Dirt Wizards in either 60tpi if you're a heavy lad or 120tpi if standard to light weight.

Also consider your riding style and how tough you are on your kit.

I sold a plus bike even after carpark test buying it new as felt like a mini bmx to start with.
Made a MASSIVE LOSS even having made a MASSIVE SAVING from retailer.

Y'all be careful now won't y'all!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Hell, I would run my G-One 2.8's for that ride without hesitation.


----------



## CBaron (May 7, 2004)

Sparticus said:


> Gravel bike?


I had considered this too. Many many years ago (2003-4?) I had a buddy big-buckle on a cyclocross bike. I'd think that a drop bar gravel bike (like an Salsa Cut Throat on 650b) would be a very nice tool for the job.

I think Tinstigator might be speaking to the OP, but maybe not since I pirated the thread. But if I decided to go full 3" Plus then I'm running XR2 all the way. They are fast, grippy(enough) and surprisingly durable. But I like Mikesee suggestion of a 2.6 XR2. Seems like a good compromise.

Cheers,
CJB


----------



## Lenny7 (Sep 1, 2008)

Sparticus said:


> Gravel bike?


I remember Travis Brown did it on a drop bar mountain bike once. I think it was the year Lance won and someone asked Lance if he would ever do it on a drop bar bike. He said no way. He referenced the powerline descent. Some of the long "technical" descent would be spooky. I think that's why you don't see anyone doing it now.


----------

